# Tour D Julian 2008



## DukeNeverwinter (Aug 12, 2008)

Anybody here attending? Attended in the past? I am seriously considering it. Should I swap the rear cassette to something greater than a 25?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

25 is fine. I winter in Borrego Springs and ride around Julian often. Nothing there that's extra steep, though you can get wind. If you are worried about it, find a 27 for your piece of mind, but I doubt you'll use the 27 unless you are a clydsdale type.
Don Hanson


----------



## DukeNeverwinter (Aug 12, 2008)

Clydsdale I am. so i'll pull the 27 off of my commuter.


----------



## nd1irish (Feb 17, 2005)

*Coming from Michigan*

Hey I'm coming from Michigan ffor two weeks to the West coast. Couple of questions:

1) If you were me, is the best event to attend over the weekend.
2) I'm bring my road and renting a MTB for the Sunday portion - good idea?
3) I'm staying at Castle Creek Inn Resort in Escondido - good choice
4) Other routes to take while I'm in the Escondido area?

Thanks


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

If you are staying at Castle creek you are at the base of a really fun climb that you can just go explore. Castle Creek is at the bottom of a valley that old 395 (the highway that was before the freeway) runs along. You are staying in a pretty fun spot with some great low-medium traffic hill climbs. I would get a folding map from the gas station at Lawrence Welk Resort (about .5mile down the road) then just go ride.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

The East County, I think they call it, just to the east of Escondido has plenty of great riding. If the weather is colder, go further east down to Borrego Springs or along the Butterfield Stage route right down the mountain from Julian. Many people ride a loop from Julian to Borrego, up Montezuma Grade and back to Julian via Hwy 79(?). There are also fine loops including Mt Laguna from Julian and up Mt Palomar (just east of Escondido) 
Get a map atlas and check out the roads...One thing to be aware of it weekends the traffic on those highways can be pretty fast moving and there are many Harleys that have LOUD pipes.. Also Off Roaders towing toy box trailers full of sand vehicles...some of these guys aren't too bicycle friendly.
Have fun, it is a great cycling area.
Don Hanson


----------



## nd1irish (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thanks for 411*

Truly appreciate the insight and I'm looking forward to several days of great riding.

thx


----------

